# why does Detailing pi55 people off so much?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

been reading PB's mk2 GTI detail and have seen some adverse comments about them the business and detailing in general. I know I have been in for a fair amount of crap from people on here and on other forums that seem happy to personally slag me off for detailing. If you go onto most car related forums you will dig up the same type of response when detailing is mentioned. 

What I would like to know is it the name?
Is it the fact we spend hours cleaning cars?
Is it the prices charged?
Is it the products used?
Is it plain old green eyed monster?

Yea I know you can get it in all businesses. we have been banned from posting on forums because the car care sponsor did not like s doing so which is fair enough and I can sort of understand it but when you have unrelated groups pouring scorn on us it makes you think... You don't hear engine builders or suspension companies getting the same flack....

Just a Sunday afternoon ponder.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

childish comments from key-board warriors Ronnie, ignore them


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Usually I find it's a good mix of envy and ignorance really,but I couldn't care less as to what they think.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea I know and we all get teh phone calls etc etc but the mk2 detail has really annoyed people on forums and I know Im sick of it hence why I dont post much on forums anymore but the industry is general does not seem to be well liked and it always made me wonder why?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Yea I know and we all get teh phone calls etc etc but the mk2 detail has really annoyed people on forums and I know Im sick of it hence why I dont post much on forums anymore but* the industry is general does not seem to be well liked and it always made me wonder why*?


exactly what clark said probably..
i doubt very much anyone making comments on a forum or down the phone would say them face to face, quite sad really..


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think the problem is 95% of the population can't get there head around paying someone £300+ to get a detail when the simple fairy liquid, 50p sponge and washing up bowl works a treat!!

It's nearly as annoying as purely a hobbyist cleaner when everyone in the street has to have a smart comment when they walk past.

It must be tough when it's your livelyhood but the people who care about clean cars will still want it detailing!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Usually I find it's a good mix of envy and ignorance really,but I couldn't care less as to what they think.


Agree with that, some people have a dig but wouldnt turn down the chance of having all that work done on their own car !


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

90% of the car buying population simply buy a car and thats it - there attitude to it is i dont care - its 4 wheels, i drive it, it gets dirty, whats the point cleaning it - idleness & 2 faced-ness plain and simple. imo a crappy way to treat your second biggest investment in life.

these people do not understand the love people have for there pride and joy - same with car shows - they think there all sad racing boys that havnt got out of puberty - the reality is they have nothing better to do with there time than take the pee, and then moan 6 months later they have scratches, marks, and problems and pop along asking for assistance

i get all the wash and polish the paint away - but then when i have sold all my cars some years after i bought them for very close to the price i paid - there faces turn to disbelief


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> childish comments from key-board warriors Ronnie, ignore them





who45 said:


> 90% of the car buying population simply buy a car and thats it - there attitude to it is i dont care - its 4 wheels, i drive it, it gets dirty, whats the point cleaning it - idleness & 2 faced-ness plain and simple. imo a crappy way to treat your second biggest investment in life.
> 
> these people do not understand the love people have for there pride and joy - same with car shows - they think there all sad racing boys that havnt got out of puberty - the reality is they have nothing better to do with there time than take the pee, and then moan 6 months later they have scratches, marks, and problems and pop along asking for assistance
> 
> i get all the wash and polish the paint away - but then when i have sold all my cars some years after i bought them for very close to the price i paid - there faces turn to disbelief


I agree with -Kev- and I agree with 90% of the car owners, detailing is what you want it to be , you don't have to justify to anybody else :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Ignorance and different priorities in their lives. 

They're entitled to their opinions...and they can keep them!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Wonders of the web Ronnie. Off topic but back on slightly here but I have google analytics set up to my sebsite to check in where traffic comes from etc. Came across one on a car forum and Heavenly ( vxrmarc ) put my name forward so :thumb: to him. On another, a soon to be client posted questions with regards to lsp's and what we had spoken about. The negatives came flooding in and so on. Baker21 again:thumb: for backing up the Beau-meister aided in making folk see some sense. I actually thought that the next thing would be a cancelation due to the want of doing it themselves. Some have tried pro ( or supposed ) detailers and been bitten, the saying "once bitten, twice shy" sinks in then. Like any trade, a poor tradesmen will have all tradesmen in that sector tarred with the same brush, tbh, its not fair, though, majority of the time when is life fair Just roll with the punches and thrive from the negatives rather than get beat down by the haters bud:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

True we had 5 cars we priced then cancelled that came backe a few months ater after being "Detailed" by a pro for a lot less then I quoted (£50 for an enhancement) then had to end up having more spent to correct their work. but the thing is its probably those guys getting all the work.


----------



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

i,m a hobbyist detailer and always have comments from passers by or neighbours some good some bad. but they all look and pass comment. maybe a lot of green eyed monsters. i,d just loved to do it proffesinally so keep your head up and don,t listen just brush them off.

On a seperate but related in a ways i am a carpenter by trade and ran my own bussiness for 12 years I used to get a lot ofpeople ring me because there kitchens or fascia jobs go wrong so they want me to go in to rectify. Told most of them to go and do one!!! or charged them double!!.

:thumb::wave:

Justin


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Is that so? I never ran into a negative comment so far much on here and a german detailing forum I read. But as usual, what A says about B usually says more about A than about B


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I think its just ignorance, people cant respect other peoples passion, I'm sure if you look into other let say "extreme" hobbies you will find the same really so its not just detailing

For example

Gamers
Photographers
Many forms of car enthusiasts especially specialist groups like our own or people who love a particular brand or model car
Cosplay (dressing up as Japanese cartoons and meeting for a general chat)
Collectors, I could be wrong but I think there is a stigma for collecting just about anything maybe girls with shoes and bags is the only "socially accepted" form of collecting.

The list can go on and on and on, to be honest I wouldn't worry about what other people say as long as its within the boundaries of the law and you enjoy it then just ignore other people.
This can be said when people say a particular thing is taking over your life, while this may well be true if you enjoy it and lets say its the only thing in your life that gives you enjoyment then by all means let it take over your life if your willing to let it do so.

I'm sure there is a stigma for everything if someone does it more than the average amount in a given space of time.

Bottom line who cares that's why we have this place all for our self's :thumb:

Barry.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

voon said:


> Is that so? I never ran into a negative comment so far much on here and a german detailing forum I read. But as usual, what A says about B usually says more about A than about B


:lol: very well summed up!

and i only do mine and my families cars, and everyone likes to tell me how stupid i am for the price of the products ect ect, but they always ask when im doing thiers hoping to get a freebie!!


until i mention money(just a small fee to cover the costs of the products used) 
then they all change thier mind. :wave:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hehe Barry, Cosplay.... I have to admit, I can't stop grinning when I see a huge 200 pund guy dressed up as Bee Maya.... it's just too weird. But to each his and her own  As far as nobody gets hurt (well at least without wishing for that), people can do whatever they like, IMHO.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Everyone is different hence differing opinions. Some would rather polish a car and others couldn't care less and see a car as a means of getting from a to b.

Sometimes I think a little humility goes a long way, to many times just because someone doesn't agree with something they are branded as ignorant.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

It's about people not thinking before typing. If they took a look at some of the things that put a 'smile' on their faces, and let everybody know what it is, they would probably get the same response from other's who didn't think before they typed.

Ignorance can only be treated with ignorance :thumb:

You have to admit though - looking from the 'outside' world, £300 to clean a car does seem rather steep :lol: ....I'd pay it though


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's envy mostly and a little bit of mis-understanding. I get the usual "how much!" comments from people, they change their tune when I ask how much they pished up the wall last weekend.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

EDIT THATS NOT ME IN THE PIC HAHA

Exactly I think its a little strange to but I guess that's how the rest of the world see's us ha ha

Barry.



voon said:


> Hehe Barry, Cosplay.... I have to admit, I can't stop grinning when I see a huge 200 pund guy dressed up as Bee Maya.... it's just too weird. But to each his and her own  As far as nobody gets hurt (well at least without wishing for that), people can do whatever they like, IMHO.


Just for your reference voon


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Usually I find it's a good mix of envy and ignorance really,but I couldn't care less as to what they think.


You are spot on Clark


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

BAXRY said:


> Just for your reference voon


Spot on!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Most people are happy to take there car to the tesco or side of the road car wash ( and thats all they are!!!! ) The bloke next door to me all ways had a wise crack at me when he saw me doing my car "You have been doing it for hours now it wont get any cleaner" Then out he comes gives his car a wash then goes in! In the time he takes to wash his whole car I have just done the wheels :lol: Then a week later his car has been like a magnet to the dirt and mine still shines So he says to me its because I've done less miles then him?

He does about 30 to 60 miles aweek
I do between 200 to 400 miles aweek?????

People will always have a go at something they dont understand or think they know better 

Let them get on with it, People can be crule But who cares thats why we are all here because we share a love of something :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BAXRY said:


> I think its just ignorance, people cant respect other peoples passion, I'm sure if you look into other let say "extreme" hobbies you will find the same really so its not just detailing
> 
> Barry.


You are so right there, I used to play tournament chess, people would not beleive when they asked what am I doing on the weekend and I would reply like going to Torquay, Preston, Blackpool Isle of man etc for a chess tournament, loved it, was amazed at the amount that think that it can take hours for a move, when in practice the average move is 150 seconds and games are completed in often much less than 40 moves :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> childish comments from key-board warriors Ronnie, ignore them


I agree,f**k em Ronnie:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

People don't fully understand what detailing is, people take the Mick out of me because I'm out there in all weathers cleaning my cars.

But in my opinion there's nothin better than when some one says to you god that's one clean motor you have there, considering my escorts eleven years old.

Who cares what they think these type of people will do it over phone, via a key board, but get them to say it to your face they turn into COWARDS every time.

Take no notice mate, I enjoy cleaning my cars although I'm still new to detailing, who cares what they think coz I don't.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh god Ronnie if you had had half the emails and pm,s from people seriously believing i live in the garage making love to my exhaust pipe youd probably have a breakdown.
Ive always taken things on the chin from the haters but have also gained a massive amount of work from preplanned analness online in various strategically placed threads.
What you have to remember is that when people see what we do and the haters all pile in saying were mad etc it only takes one person to actually comment "yea but if you were having your car done who would you want to do it?" The comments quickly dry up as ive witnessed online.
I had one guy on Grumpyc%%t forum email me as good as threatening to stick my exhaust pipe where the sun dont shine it wound him up so much , i sent him the photo below and said "sweetpea , if your ever in my area ill shine your pipe for you!" 










He didnt reply....


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

You could just have offered to clean it with the pressure washer. I've seen what mine does to solid wood with the dirt killer lance mounted ...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting point OP. I saw that in the GTI thread this evening and thought the same thing.

I'm pretty sure it runs deeper than just cars. I like to take care of things and enjoy/appreciate the skill in many things too. I could happily watch somebody that's good at something do it all day... whether it's carpentry, basket weaving, detailing, guitar, whatever... I put it down to being able to vicariously appreciate it, plus wanting to learn by watching.

Other people couldn't give a  about looking after stuff - think anybody that's good at something other than football needs taking down a peg or two because they're a smug bar-steward, etc.

I find it quite interesting also that my Grandparents from the make do and mend generation who had to do everthing for themselves, look after stuff, make it last etc - are quite impressed I'll go out of my way to look after my stuff and say "that looks great". My sister/peers thinks I'm mad... "you spent how much/long!?".


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

BAXRY said:


> EDIT THATS NOT ME IN THE PIC HAHA
> 
> Exactly I think its a little strange to but I guess that's how the rest of the world see's us ha ha
> 
> ...


I know we're supposed to be taking the moral high ground here, but I just can't help judging! :lol:

I hope we're not quite as ridiculed as that!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

A lot of people when car cleaning is mentioned will think they know how to clean a car, sponge soap and shammy, maybe a pressure washer if they are feeling particularly adventurous.

When these people see figures of £300+ for a car wash they have no idea of the amount of steps and time that will be taken. After all they know how to clean a car, how can someone charge that much to wash a car? It's beyond comprehension for them.

Other people know about the steps required but they have other priorities in life and having a car that's impecably clean isn't something they worry about. Getting a car detailed is expensive if that's not what you want than fair play. 

My colleagues can't believe I'll spend 3-4 hours at the weekend washing my car but I can't understand how they can watch 5-6 hours of football a week. In the grand scheme of things both are a waste of time my car gets dirty again and their teem plays more matches. It's just how people like to spend their time.

As to why people moan about people keeping their cars clean, people love to moan, somehow it makes them feel better about themselves. Also we are in a throw away generation, nothing is bought to last so why bother looking after it.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't answer this question as I don't really know why I like cleaning my car so much.

Well apart from the pleasure it gives me !

I do get a bit embarrassed when neighbours say something - be nice to have no neighbours I could detail to my hearts content !

I recently bought a new car (to me) it was in pretty good condition to be honest but obviously I've spent a lot of time bringing it up to my standards (which compared to some on here are quite low !) I've not machined it yet but it already looks 10x better.

The best bit was cleaning all the leaves and gunk from the boot and bonnet gutters - looks soooo much better 

But in response to the OP - just ignore them and enjoy !


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

oh and this 'My colleagues can't believe I'll spend 3-4 hours at the weekend washing my car but I can't understand how they can watch 5-6 hours of football a week. In the grand scheme of things both are a waste of time my car gets dirty again and their teem plays more matches. It's just how people like to spend their time.'

is so true - nail hit on head


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Justa said:


> oh and this 'My colleagues can't believe I'll spend 3-4 hours at the weekend washing my car but I can't understand how they can watch 5-6 hours of football a week. In the grand scheme of things both are a waste of time my car gets dirty again and their teem plays more matches. It's just how people like to spend their time.'
> 
> is so true - nail hit on head


That, and "I do get a bit embarrassed when neighbours say something - be nice to have no neighbours I could detail to my hearts content !" :thumb:

Shame it has to be that way but couldn't agree more.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

McClane said:


> I know we're supposed to be taking the moral high ground here, but I just can't help judging! :lol:
> 
> I hope we're not quite as ridiculed as that!


Ive got to say that picture is pretty weird. I don't think anyone on here is strange to be honest. He is. :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

To me it just shows how people these days are so ignorant that if you don't agree with their opinions you are somehow odd or weird.
I have had the mickey taken out of me in my last couple of jobs because of my hobby but on the flipside I have also had requests to do some of my colleagues cars! 
To me it shows I respect the things I have worked bloody hard to acquire in my life and if it doesn't match other peoples ideals then guess what - the world will still turn and night will follow day as usual. Which is what the majority of knobs who slate my hobby can't say the same thing would happen when their team lose at the weekends! 
At it's base form, we clean a car, the level of attention is all that separates us.

And to quote a phrase:

"Nobody ever erects a statue for a critic, only those who are criticised"


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

Justa said:


> 'My colleagues can't believe I'll spend 3-4 hours at the weekend washing my car but I can't understand how they can watch 5-6 hours of football a week. In the grand scheme of things both are a waste of time my car gets dirty again and their teem plays more matches. It's just how people like to spend their time.'


Guarantee that if you said this to him you'd get some lecture about how important is for a countries economy and the morale of the people yada, yada, yada
I was doing the car during the world cup and got a right blocking from some chav about how disgraceful it is that I dont care enough about our country because I wasn't watching the match. 
:devil:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alxg said:


> I have had the mickey taken out of me in my last couple of jobs because of my hobby but on the flipside I have also had requests to do some of my colleagues cars!


I get that all the time.  
They give me crap about always having a slick and shiny car, then they seem to slip in the questions about what I do to keep it looking so nice! I've cleaned 2 mates cars in the last fortnight alone!


alxg said:


> To me it shows I respect the things I have worked bloody hard to acquire in my life and if it doesn't match other peoples ideals then guess what - the world will still turn and night will follow day as usual.


Isn't that the truth! I always get comments about having nice looking cars, I brought both my cars brand new and they look better than new. I want to keep it that way! The look on peoples faces is always a laugh when they say "nice new car mate", and I reply, "nah, it's actually nearly 5 years old..."


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> What I would like to know is it the name?
> Is it the fact we spend hours cleaning cars?
> Is it the prices charged?
> Is it the products used?
> Is it plain old green eyed monster?


Every 'other' group cops it on the internet, it's just how it is. In Australia, anyone with a nice car (maybe mags, spoiler kit...) is labeled as a 'hoon' thanks to the police and media, and is unfairly targeted. In Australia, we now have rediculous 'hoon' laws! They can fine you and confiscate your car if someone else calls up and complains! No proof needed!  Google it for a laugh...

Some people just cant understand why we do anything other than just plain old washing the car every other month.

It's the perceived high prices charged by detailers (which is very cheap going on hourly rate!), when they can just wash their cars with old bucket, foam sponge, and washing up liquid.

It's the fact that we got a 1000 different car cleaning products, and still get more when they just got old bucket, foam sponge, and use washing up liquid.

It's the fact that they can't get their car to look 1/2 as good when they just apply a wax over scratches, swirls, and oxidation.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

On the internet, opinions are like arseholes.
















Everyone has one, and they all stink :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

James0911 said:


> Guarantee that if you said this to him you'd get some lecture about how important is for a countries economy and the morale of the people yada, yada, yada
> I was doing the car during the world cup and got a right blocking from some chav about how disgraceful it is that I dont care enough about our country because I wasn't watching the match.
> :devil:


Does that mean he wasnt watching it either :lol:
instead he was out giving you grief for not watching a match he wasnt watching :lol:

i find the people who make sarcastic comments are the type who have the most horribly scratched, swirled and knackered cars which look better when covered with mud as it hides the scratches :lol:

my new car is just over 6 weeks old, and it looks better than new, and where i live is a small village near edinburgh, mostly farms ect around. so roads are terrible over winter and not good over summer :lol: 
i very rarely see another clean car around here!! and it bugs me :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

one of my neighbours that gives me hassle for the amount i spend on detailing goodies, spends twice that atleast every weekend on drink 

i dont drink so why should i change what i spend money on lol :Thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just the great understood. 
I don't bother justifying my weekend washing, I just look at neighbours cars and shrug my shoulders. Even a neighbour with an Audi TT, swirled to hell I just don't care. As long as my cars are super shiney is all I care about.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Since moving to a quiet area of town, surrounded by mainly older people, I don't get comments anymore. Where I lived before I did, I just laughed along with them.




I then followed them home and fcuked their pets.
If they want to think I'm crazy, might as well act it.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

No point in trying to educate people - like trying to teach a spanish dog to fart in french - aint never gonna happen.

People of the world, historic, present and future will always find things to winge about.

I follow simple life rules.... **** em, their problem.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Just the great understood.
> I don't bother justifying my weekend washing, I just look at neighbours cars and shrug my shoulders. Even a neighbour with an Audi TT, swirled to hell I just don't care. As long as my cars are super shiney is all I care about.


exactly what i do now tbh :lol: ive only ever given advice to one neighbour and that was to dump the sponge shammy and everything :lol: and visit some detailing sites and suppliers :lol:

forum wise ive never ran into the sarcasm tbh on fiatforum there were a few members from there on here so it was only natural tbh - in regards to the american forum for the c30 i now frequent besides here hasnt been a problem but then the yanks seem to understand the whole "detailing scene"


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I used to love detailing but now i just cant be bothered. i would rather by driving my car.
Infact i bought my car July 2010 and it hasnt had a was at all since iv owned it.
I will probably detail the other car (Focus) when the weather gets better.


----------



## mike2909 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have always enjoyed keeping my cars cleaned, polished. What I enjoy even more is the higher sell on value. I bought an Alfa 156 at the auctions. The paintwork had been neglected but was rust free. I spent 2 full weekends detailing the car "trying to make a new one out of it" was the comment I heard the most. I sold it with a profit of £500 within a month , not bad for 2 weekends work. Detailing adds and keeps value.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I haven't seen this thread before now, Ive got to say that I'm a bit surprised at what I've read. So what it comes down too is that I'm boring and thousands like me are boring. That's alright with me then, i never was one for being a sheep .So if i make a lazy beer swilling p.o.s uncomfortable while he watches me clean my car so be it. I'll accept good humoured banter off passers by to a point, I'll probably be the first fella charged with sticking a walking stick up a chavs nose


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

simple truth is the world is full of C&^Ts and there in every aspect of life.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

well thankfully I've almost quit smoking again, that adds Au$250 to my payslip each fortnight, does that mean I can start collecting waxes? :lol: 

I guess as long as I don't detail in cosplay I will be safe, never had any foul comments from people, most people even seem to understand it "seems like you really enjoy doing that, yada yada yada" 

Another good point to think about, its cheaper than going to the gym


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Always had the opinion that the way to make money is to encourage others to be lazy, provide a service they don't really want to do for a fee - look at the amount of ironing and oven cleaning and dog walking leaflets that appear through my door. Do people really use these services?

Many people don't like washing their cars, it's a work runabout or a neglected family motor or company car and if they do decide it needs a clean there are so many cheap and cheerful places that can do it for a few quid. They wanted the dirt off their car and the garage wanted to get paid, everyone is happy. The availability of cheap, actually expensive poor products at halfords which to be fair will do a half decent job at their task although results do vary. 

I do think the industry in general is a very easy target for unecessary products and some more than others try to push the hype like their products are vital and you are nothing unless you have the full set of their tat. Add to that the choice, possible duplicate products with different names, same companies making the smells and colours and it's confusion. When an amateur like me gets a look into the world of detailing there is a lot of amazement of products abilities and techniques, but for me personally also a lot of cynicism, suspicion and laughability factor. That's just my opinion though. So I guess if others see things the same way they will also think I'm not paying the place down the road £5 but I'm also not going to spend £500+. There are reasons that detailing companies charge different amounts the same as painters, plumbers and electricians charge different prices; tools, equipment, experience, qualifications, running costs. Some will rely on professional pride in knowing they have done the job well as enough to justify their prices and some may use greed. No job changes human instincts, but these character traits can affect the end result.

Nobody wants a cheap job, they want a job cheap.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> There are reasons that detailing companies charge different amounts the same as painters, plumbers and electricians charge different prices; tools, equipment, experience, qualifications, running costs. Some will rely on professional pride in knowing they have done the job well as enough to justify their prices and some may use greed. No job changes human instincts, but these character traits can affect the end result.
> 
> Nobody wants a cheap job, they want a job cheap.


:thumb::thumb:

One of the best things I've read on here - Peoples greed for what is no more than an average job and totally agree on = _*Nobody wants a cheap job, they want a job cheap*_

If you are good, then you will see people 'wanting' to use you - word of mouth in this business pretty much makes or breaks a business.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just going back to the original post, I've also experienced a certain amount of commenting for how I look after my cars. 

I don't have a great need for driving but I love detailing so my cars are washed as often as they're driven. Some people take issue with that. Some say comments in jest but there's an underlying tone from some people I know. 

Half the trouble is that because as a detailer, we strive to make our cars the best they can be, those lazy people out there who can't be bothered would rather make a dig than appreciate it. 

I'd never preach to someone about how they should never use a car wash so why should they comment on how I'm the opposite? 

You know what I say, 'F*ck it'. My car looks the best it can and those haters cars just don't.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Just going back to the original post, I've also experienced a certain amount of commenting for how I look after my cars.
> 
> I don't have a great need for driving but I love detailing so my cars are washed as often as they're driven. Some people take issue with that. Some say comments in jest but there's an underlying tone from some people I know.
> 
> ...


As long as they don't key your car, just laugh at the fact your car is making them hurt inside :lol: that they would really love to have theirs look like yours but they can't be assed.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The thing is, most people want the results, but dont want to spend the money, and think anyone who does is sad. Granted, detailing can get out of hand to them(VXRMarc's vxr nurburgring detail for example), but if it's your job, then you need the rolling advertisement. Mind you, i wonder what these people who hate detailing do for fun?? Gaming, fishing, getting lashed, football or just sat watching telly?? That's a waste of time to me. Oh, and VXRMarc, i wasnt deriding your efforts, your car is stunning, merely using your efforts as an example


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

all come down to effort and effort cost. . . . nothing


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

They see me detalin' they hatin' tryin to catch me removin' swirlies


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

apmaman said:


> They see me detalin' they hatin' tryin to catch me removin' swirlies


Bravo, nicely done:thumb:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

didn`t read through the whole thread from the other site but tbh thats just how some people see detailing . there view , there choice and no one can change that . 
detailing is getting bigger and bigger now and more and more are getting aware of it and even threads where people take the pi$$ can turn into a poositive as it highlights what detailing is all about .


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I firmly believe that the derogatory comments directed at anyone with a passion such as detailing are borne of jealousy and frustration.

That said, as a person who is somewhat obsessive over keeping my car clean and tidy, I can see why people would ridicule that side of it. It's amusing to them.

Sticks and stones....sticks and stones.


----------

